# Chiyoda Watch Winder Review



## G26okie

I wanted to give a review of two watch winders I currently own made by Chiyoda.

Both were purchased on Amazon from LuguLake, a seller which I can't recommend enough. They also offer an 18 month warranty on the winders and I am sure they would honor it if there was an issue.

Both winders are advertised as having Mabuchi motors and both are relatively quiet. I wouldn't put them next to my bed, but you can't hear them if you are on the other side of the room.

Winder 1 (~$60/$70) - Single Watch Winder. This was the first one I bought, and I have had it just about a year with no issues running almost all day every day. It has some wacky TPD settings, which I believe are 1400+ all the way to 3000. This would be way more than needed for a single watch so I used to alternate two watches on it. The glossy finish is very nice.

Winder 2 (~$140ish) - Double Watch Winder with LCD controls. I got this one about two weeks ago, and it is definitely a step up from the single model in quality and features. This model has beefier hinges, a key lock, more robust pillows, and much more reasonable TPD settings. You can set each watch to do 650/900/1350/1800 turns per day, bi or unidirectional, and run four "programs" per watch independently. The glossy wood finish is also very nice.


----------



## Nokie

Nice review. Glad you like them.


----------



## GnarKing

I have the single watch winder like you have and it broke 15 months in, just inside the warranty. I used it about 3 days a week only. LugaLake quickly sent a spare part and it worked great for another 6 months. Now it’s not working correctly again and I think it’s the circuit board. I contacted LugaLake again to see if I might catch a break but I doubt it but we will see. I saw on Amazon that several others had this same issue so I will probably try a different brand in the future.


Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## G26okie

GnarKing said:


> I have the single watch winder like you have and it broke 15 months in, just inside the warranty. I used it about 3 days a week only. LugaLake quickly sent a spare part and it worked great for another 6 months. Now it's not working correctly again and I think it's the circuit board. I contacted LugaLake again to see if I might catch a break but I doubt it but we will see. I saw on Amazon that several others had this same issue so I will probably try a different brand in the future.
> 
> Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


Sorry to hear. Both my double and single one are still going, and they are on 7 days a week.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

G26okie said:


> Sorry to hear. Both my double and single one are still going, and they are on 7 days a week.


What about the pillows ? Are they soft ? I have a very small wrist (6.3 inch) and I fear that my watch with steel bracelet will not fit.

Ty.


----------



## G26okie

Duncan_McCloud said:


> What about the pillows ? Are they soft ? I have a very small wrist (6.3 inch) and I fear that my watch with steel bracelet will not fit.
> 
> Ty.


On the single winder the pillow stuffing was removable. The double winder works fine for me and my wrists are 6.75


----------



## GnarKing

GnarKing said:


> I have the single watch winder like you have and it broke 15 months in, just inside the warranty. I used it about 3 days a week only. LugaLake quickly sent a spare part and it worked great for another 6 months. Now it's not working correctly again and I think it's the circuit board. I contacted LugaLake again to see if I might catch a break but I doubt it but we will see. I saw on Amazon that several others had this same issue so I will probably try a different brand in the future.
> 
> Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


Update: i contacted their warranty folks and even though I was a year outside the warranty period, they sent me a new motor. Wasn't quite the same as the original but I was able to get it in and she's working great.

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## anonymousmoose

I came across this winder too. Seems like a good buy. Any further feedback from anyone?


----------



## garrettsuzak

anonymousmoose said:


> I came across this winder too. Seems like a good buy. Any further feedback from anyone?


Don't own one but as the same goes for watches, buy the seller and you should be fine. Sounds like they're sellers that'll back their products.


----------



## anonymousmoose

.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

If they are using this motor:

















They are available all over the internet for about $30.


----------



## FLA45fan

Well I hate to revive an old thread . . . 
I asked for the double Chiyoda winder for Christmas and my wife ordered one sometime just after Thanksgiving. It's beautiful, just as G26okie has described. But almost immediately I noticed that the right side motor developed a "grinding" sound in the clockwise direction. I contacted LuguLake, the seller, with my dilemma and they offered to send me a new motor and instructions to swap it out, if I wanted to. I was informed that it should take about 15-20 days to receive it becauseof the pandemic. Ok, sounds fair. After 30 days later, I had not received the replacement motor so I contacted LL again, with their explanation being that it may be held up in Customs, and they were going to send one out. I should expect that on 2/7. That was two days ago and I was expecting a motor. A brand new double winder showed up about an hour ago. No return instructions found for the old one . . . 

To be fair, this is an entry level winder with a really beautiful look about it. High polished, lacquered rosewood finish with acrylic glass top and front. I was expecting a more utilitarian look for the money. And because it was ordered from Amazon I could have just sent it back and ordered a new one. I think I received an exceptional product with a small flaw that the company offered a reasonable solution, and when that failed because of outside circumstances, they stepped up. It looks like maybe I get to keep the old one as well. Either way, Nice Job LuguLake and a very nice winder for an entry level price. Highly recommended!


----------

